# Depressed New Guy Needing Motivation



## SeanD (Feb 8, 2018)

I'm 42 years old been working out off and on my entire adult life. Been dealing with low t since my early 20's! I have done a total of 5 different cycles over the past 20 years. Have also done trt through a couple different physicians for a total of a couple years (got tired of constant bloodwork, appts, and expense by doing it legally)! I have degenerative disc disease, as well as, suffering from irregular heartbeat (PAC's and PVC's). I have been back in the gym for 3 months lifting heavy 4-5 days a week. I am 5'10" and weigh 220lbs. I am guessing my bf is somewhere around 28% and I am looking to cut to around 12% bf. It doesn't matter what I have tried with my diet (I am guessing the low t is the main reason/the fact that I am getting old...lol) I have stayed the same weight over the past 3 months, while putting on minimal amounts of muscle and losing minimal amounts of bf. I don't want to use aas due to my bf being so high at the moment and the health risks while using aas while having such high bf. I am looking at doing some hgh for the next 4-6 months at 4iu per day x5 days a week, along with possible Anavar in addition at some point. I feel like that would be the right choice for my situation at this point, but I am fairly green with certain things!! Just down in the dumps, looki g for any advice, and words of encouragement, thanks!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 8, 2018)

Welcome!

What are you doing now, TRT?


----------



## SeanD (Feb 8, 2018)

Hrt not trt...sorry


----------



## SeanD (Feb 8, 2018)

Nothing at all right now, but look I g to place an order this week. Just wanted some advice beforehand. I was going to use a source that I have used in the past, but after doing some research it looks like they may have gone downhill the past couple years! I am looking at getting the Pfizer Genotropin 36iu pens, but not sure if there are alot of those being faked? They are quite expensive...lol
Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 9, 2018)

SeanD said:


> Hrt not trt...sorry



same thing.


----------



## SeanD (Feb 9, 2018)

Gotcha, thought trt might have meant something else. My docs always put hrt...now I know! Lol...told ya I was green!


----------



## brazey (Feb 9, 2018)

Welcome....​


----------



## Arnold (Feb 14, 2018)

SeanD said:


> Gotcha, thought trt might have meant something else. My docs always put hrt...now I know! Lol...told ya I was green!



*HRT* = Hormone Replacement Therapy
*TRT* = Testosterone Replacement Therapy


----------



## blergs. (Feb 14, 2018)

Well if you naturally have low T now then i would def rec staying on HRT/trt,  and i would also check thyroid function (get blood test for it if you haven't yet). Lots of green tea every day also adds a bit of help to energy, mood and fatloss. plus its healthy for most (if you have medial issues ask your doc about adding a few cups a day) diet is main thing with fatloss, not working out, ofcourse that helps too but many don;t get just how much diet plays the major roll in fat loss. id say diet is 85%of fatloss IMO.  sure you can run 3 miles or for hrs,,, or you could just avoid those 2 or 3 cookies and go for a brisk walk...


----------



## Mrdarkside (Feb 15, 2018)

I agree with Blergs ..
I use to be 365lb fat on a good day..
I tried every diet and magic pill out there ..
It comes down to what you're putting in your body.. your
 Calorie intake..vs. calories spent..i lived on 1000 calories a day for over a year but the weight melted off.. controlling your intake is the hardest part...old eating habits must be broke ..
And new one made..white meat is your friend In this case..
Whole grain bread no process flowers or sugars fruits become your new sweets. Get rid of the cow milk.. almond milk is what I used..cows milk is nothing but fat for someone trying to loose weight....no matter what you do if you aren't eating clean and count you calories you won't lose weight..been there...


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 16, 2018)

I think if you get some testosterone in your system your mood will be better 

on a a side note I thought HRT was for transgender people transitioning to the other gender 

good luck on your goals sean


----------



## Push50 (Feb 19, 2018)

HRT-Hormone Replacement Therapy is a general term that can include testosterone or estrogen. TRT or Testosterone Replacement Therapy is more specific and is only Testosterone inclusive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## botamico (Feb 19, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.  Hope you get your health right.


----------



## Otto Brown (Mar 2, 2018)

Welcome​


----------



## Bigbwoy (Apr 14, 2018)

Wow, how is it working for you?


----------

